# To much fun



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

I had Lila out for probably a little too long the other day, beach walk, outside doing yard work. She is now really in tired sleepy mode, kind of has me worried if something else is going on. I suspect maybe some hip dysplasia, and being ten years adds to the reaction to fun outside. Any idea if recovery time might exceed a day or so is normal?
Thanks Greg


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Depends on the dog and how much she overdid it. Maybe she's just a little sore and might need a few days to be back to 100%. I wouldn't worry if she's just lazy, but still getting around fine and eating and drinking like normal.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She might sleep in a little later tomorrow and/or take a nap, but she will probably be alright. 

If you notice her having any discomfort or appear to be in pain, I'd give your Vet a call.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

My senior is 12 years old and I can definitely see a difference after a day that throws him off his routine. Even if it's just a day with a lot of visitors so he gets less sleep than his normal day.

I agree with the other posters. Watch for normal eating and drinking and signs of discomfort. If the discomfort lasts more than a day or so, call your vet to ease your mind.

We'd love to see a picture (or several  ) of your Lila!


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

Resting after too much fun


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Lila is a beautiful girl! A real sweetheart, it is easy to tell.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

She's beautiful! Hope she has bounced back and is ready for more fun. :--heart:


----------

